# London-Surrey Cycle Classic



## siadwell (15 Jul 2011)

The signs announcing road closures have gone up around the route of this Olympic test event, taking place on Sunday 14 August 2011.

More info including maps and times at http://www.gosurrey....011-cycle-race/.

Alas, I'm away that weekend  .


----------



## benb (15 Jul 2011)

Shame the route isn't more detailed - I can't tell from the map whether it comes through Epsom or not.


----------



## Beebo (15 Jul 2011)

If you are near Epsom it goes through Headley, Leatherhead, Oxshott and Esher, but not Epsom.

The page does have a link to a very detailed map showing the exact route and expected arrival times.


----------



## VamP (19 Jul 2011)

Comes right past my house in Weybridge! Whoop, whoop!


----------



## KingstonBiker (30 Jul 2011)

Looking forward to this event. Route almost goes past my house. Part of the route is on my daily commute and it's nice to see some familiar potholes finally being filled in.

Is there a list of the cyclists competing anywhere?


----------



## VamP (4 Aug 2011)

KingstonBiker said:


> Looking forward to this event. Route almost goes past my house. Part of the route is on my daily commute and it's nice to see some familiar potholes finally being filled in.
> 
> Is there a list of the cyclists competing anywhere?




I haven't seen a list, but Cav is going to be there!


----------



## benb (4 Aug 2011)

Anyone fancy catching up somewhere to watch it?


----------



## WychwoodTrev (5 Aug 2011)

benb said:


> Anyone fancy catching up somewhere to watch it?




I have just been given tickets to get on the Mall for this so will be there  with my step daughter Gemma 

Any one off here gonna be at the Mall ?


----------



## benb (5 Aug 2011)

1464166 said:


> I've been offered a ticket for Box Hill.



Do you know where I can get them?


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (5 Aug 2011)

KingstonBiker said:


> Is there a list of the cyclists competing anywhere?



Provisionally yes.


----------



## steephill (6 Aug 2011)

Anyone know how many laps of Box Hill they are going to do?


----------



## Becs (6 Aug 2011)

benb said:


> Anyone fancy catching up somewhere to watch it?




There's a bunch of us going to watch it, hopefully with beer - the details are on the Sunday London Ride thread!


----------



## KingstonBiker (7 Aug 2011)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> Provisionally yes.


Thanks.


----------



## Red Light (9 Aug 2011)

Disappointed to see that while they say

"The London-Surrey Cycle Classic is a free event, and spectators are welcome to watch anywhere along the 140km route"

that the best bits of the route, such as the Box Hill Zigzag you are not welcome to watch unless you have a "wristband", information on how you might get a wristband being totally absent so presumably allocated by patronage.

So has anyone local got any good suggestions on where would be a good place to spectate on Box Hill that is open to the proletariat?

Box Hill route map here


----------



## oldroadman (9 Aug 2011)

steephill said:


> Anyone know how many laps of Box Hill they are going to do?



Just two, the test event will be the same distance as the women's race at the Olympics, about 130km.
In 2012 there are nine laps over Box Hill to make a 250km race for the Men.


----------



## benb (9 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> Disappointed to see that while they say
> 
> "The London-Surrey Cycle Classic is a free event, and spectators are welcome to watch anywhere along the 140km route"
> 
> ...



I'm going to try and get a space near where the A24 has the 90° left hand bend, where Leatherhead Downs is on that map.
It's at the bottom of a long downhill, so should be some good speed reached.

What time do you think I would need to turn up to get a decent space? I've got no idea how popular this is likely to be.


----------



## benb (10 Aug 2011)

So I think a friend and I are going to try and get a spot around here somewhere.

Anyone else going to be in that area?


----------



## WychwoodTrev (11 Aug 2011)

Turns out I have been given 2 tickets/wristbands for the mall and 2 for boxhill. Cant decide where to watch now


----------



## benb (11 Aug 2011)

WychwoodTrev said:


> Turns out I have been given 2 tickets/wristbands for the mall and 2 for boxhill. Cant decide where to watch now



If you decide on The Mall, can I have your Box Hill ones?


----------



## DuncanBeaumont (11 Aug 2011)

WychwoodTrev said:


> Turns out I have been given 2 tickets/wristbands for the mall and 2 for boxhill. Cant decide where to watch now



So how did you get those? Were they handing them out in the pub? In the Borough of Elmbridge, the mayor was offered a wristband, which was declined.

What is the point of having a race that the public will want to watch at a point where the public are not permitted access?


----------



## Will1985 (11 Aug 2011)

DuncanBeaumont said:


> What is the point of having a race that the public will want to watch at a point where the public are not permitted access?


This is England....


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Aug 2011)

remember that Southern are celebrating the event by banning bikes from their trains that day

my suggestion - the inside of the left turn for Mickleham, or a little further up the hill - there's a pub on the right hand side


----------



## DuncanBeaumont (12 Aug 2011)

1464181 said:


> it is all about maintaining a balance between finding a half decent hill to try to make the race interesting, which is not easy in the immediate vicinity of London, and looking after the delicate ecosystem of a site of special scientific interest.



Plenty of half decent hills around doncha know? These are the North Downs, for Gawd's sake! Choose another hill!

So - when it actually comes to the Olympics, none but the favoured few are going to be able to watch the hill section of the race.

Are the cycling authorities protesting about this, or are they taking the attitude - I careth not for thee Jack. I have a wristband.


----------



## benb (12 Aug 2011)

Wonder how busy the Running Horses at Mickelham will be?


----------



## lukesdad (12 Aug 2011)

benb said:


> Wonder how busy the Running Horses at Mickelham will be?




Or the Burford Bridge for that matter ?


----------



## WychwoodTrev (12 Aug 2011)

DuncanBeaumont said:


> So how did you get those? Were they handing them out in the pub?
> 
> One of my roofing product suppliers is a keen cyclist and is a member of the British Cycling Federation he applied for the tickets but then could not use them so offered them to me


----------



## Adrian_K (12 Aug 2011)

I'm planning on trying to get onto Staple Lane (I think it's the only hill of any note apart from Box Hill) and then sprint back to Kingston to see them twice. 
All depends on how busy the roads are - I have absolutley no idea how popular this will be.

Adrain


----------



## Paul_L (12 Aug 2011)

is there any TV coverage of this?


----------



## DuncanBeaumont (12 Aug 2011)

As I live in Esher, that is where I will watch it. I have to rush orf for another engagement on Sunday in any case.

I still think the authorities should have chosen a more suitable hill for spectating. Who decides these things?


----------



## Adrian_K (13 Aug 2011)

Paul_L said:


> is there any TV coverage of this?



I passed by box hill during the week and there was a huge crane/camera gantry so it's being recorded.
Nothing live on free to view, maybe something on Sky....the sky team are around, I've seen cars & riders on the course.


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2011)

It starts at 8am in London and finishes at around noon in London - will the pubs actually be open for much of it 


*Schedule*
The Road Cycling route will start and finish on The Mall in central London, then head into Surrey through Walton, Weybridge, The Byfleets, Dorking, Box Hill, Leatherhead and Esher before returning to London for the finish.

Below is a list of times you can expect the race to pass through locations in Surrey.


*Start and Finish*
The Mall, London - start 9am and finish 12.10pm


*Race schedule in Surrey*

 Walton-on-Thames – 9.45am
 Ripley Village – 10.05am
 Gomshall – 10.25am
 Westcott – 10.30am
 Dorking – 10.35am
 Box Hill – between 10.40am and 11.20am
 Esher – 11.35am
Some more detail here http://www.londonpreparesseries.com/roadcycling/schedule/index.html


----------



## henshaw11 (13 Aug 2011)

BTW - re the Box Hill wristbands, on one of the race related sites (not sure where I found it) there was info re getting wristbands - or at least, into the draw for them. Here in Elmbridge I think there were about 30 (pairs ?) up for grabs - each borough the race passes through was given an allocation - and you put your name in the hat via the council website (for self and one other named individual).


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Aug 2011)

I have a pressing lunch engagement, that I cannot break - is this on the telly later?!


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2011)

Just checked TV schedules, nothing today even on Sky. Final stage of the Eneco Tour on this afternoon on Eurosport


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Aug 2011)

Sad news


----------



## StuAff (14 Aug 2011)

Highlights on the Beeb next week....


----------



## frank9755 (14 Aug 2011)

I rode up the South Circular from Kew to Wandsworth about 7:30 this morning. The marshalls let me in. No cars - what a treat!


----------



## wildjetskier (14 Aug 2011)

Just arrived home from Ripley area, excellent stuff, well organised, and what a turnout, very well supported, the kiddies loved it, waving at the policebikes was the number one entertainment, bodes well for next year.


----------



## joebe (14 Aug 2011)

Watched it twice in Richmond, good stuff, but whyare all the road closures still in place 2 hours after the event? I'm trying to get into london


----------



## joebe (14 Aug 2011)

Watched it twice in Richmond, good stuff, but whyare all the road closures still in place 2 hours after the event? I'm trying to get into london


----------



## oldroadman (14 Aug 2011)

joebe said:


> Watched it twice in Richmond, good stuff, but *whyare all the road closures still in place 2 hours after the event*? I'm trying to get into london



Maybe so the barrier crews can get all the barriers stacked on trucks without people trying to run them over!


----------



## Thomk (14 Aug 2011)

I watched in Oxshott and think I caught Cav here in the first group, 3rd GB rider in the green helmet.


----------



## mangaman (14 Aug 2011)

Who won?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2011)

mangaman said:


> Who won?



Have a guess


----------



## mangaman (14 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Have a guess





Cav?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2011)

Hand that man a cigar...


----------



## mangaman (14 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Hand that man a cigar...



Cool. I thought so.

If you're riding the Martlett's ride you can hand me a real cigar. (I'll be the geezer on the Coldean Lane Junction at the bottom of the Beacon)

Cuban would be nice.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2011)

mangaman said:


> Cool. I thought so.
> 
> If you're riding the Martlett's ride you can hand me a real cigar. (I'll be the geezer on the Coldean Lane Junction at the bottom of the Beacon)
> 
> Cuban would be nice.



Afraid not dear sir... you will have to make do with a virtual one....


----------



## mangaman (14 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Afraid not dear sir... you will have to make do with a virtual one....



I'll think of you Ian.

As a massive Norwich fan (there's a secret CC Naaaarwich posse on here - me /Citybabe/ Glowworm are the main ones, but there are a few more - at the end of last year we had "real time" updates on games (Citybabe was there I think - she usually is.)

We're playing your lot on the weekend the Martlett's Ride, before, at the Bridge - so I'm a bit nervous. Although I don't know about Villas-Boas and Torres. I'm not convinced.
If we lose horribly I will refuse your cigar - sorry but football trumps all for me.





If we win I'll send you the most expensive cigar possible


----------



## PoweredByVeg (15 Aug 2011)

I managed to tick off Box Hill on my list of climbs to do yesterday morning.

We were staying with the sis/bro-in-law in Bromley and I managed to sneak out for a few hours 

Drove to the area and managed to find a carpark a couple of miles away which meant a little warm-up before attempting the climb.

There were some flickin' big hills on the drive there, so I thought I'd better go easy. The initial bit was steepish (remember I am from Narfuk!), so I was spinning it with 34 on the front and 24 on the back.

After the first bend I was expecting it to kick up but it still stayed the same gradient, so I thought perhaps it kicked up after the next bend.

So I kept it nice and slow, saving my energy for a final push, but alas, when I reached that National Trust cafe I had to ask another cyclist if it was the top 

So I had a fast blast thro' the village to the next junction, blasted back to the NT cafe, then s**t myself trying to descend Zig Zag Rd in drizzle, with wet brakes, wet road and that awful broken road surface 

So at the bottom I turned round and did it again with a bit more effort!

It was such a gorgeous area, we don't get that sort of thing in Norfolk, and I'm now planning sneaking off to Ditchling when we're next down in Bromley.

Ayone know when the race is on telly, I couldn't actually swing it with the missus to escape two days running to see it!


----------



## benb (15 Aug 2011)

I was at the A24, on the corner as the route turned left onto Old London Road before going up the zigzags. It was really good, as you can't get close to that spot by car so as a result it was nice and quiet - only about 50 people where we were.

After they went past we zipped up to the Texaco roundabout to see them come past again, and it was rammed - easily 300 people there. It will be very very busy there next year, so I'm planning to go to our first location and get a good spot early.

It was really good, seemed to be fairly well organised, except for the marshals controlling the road closures - none of them seemed aware that we were allowed to cycle onto the route until 9:30 (in practice people were still coming through later than that) so tried to stop us. We explained that the info said we were allowed, and they just said "Oh, OK, go on then" so they were a bit crap.

I got some decent pictures, will put links here when I've gone through them.


----------



## VamP (15 Aug 2011)

I rode out to Box Hill, with the intention of riding up it, and then continuing with my ride around Surrey Hills, and maybe watching the race somewhere on my route. When I got to the base of Box Hill, cca 7am, I was stopped by marshalls who wanted to see my wristband. I explained that I didn't have one, as I only wanted to ride up the hill and back down again, and ''would only take 10 minutes, honest guv'.'' They equally politely explained that there was no access without wristbands, and as I was turning away, a lovely lass wearing organiser kit ran up to me, slapped a wristband around my wrist, and said ''here, have this one.''

I was gobsmacked, and thought it would be rude not to stay to watch the race after that. Rode up the hill in 8:01 minutes, and then spent the morning wallowing around and spectating. Brill. Aside from the commentator in the spectator area, whose commentary was dismal beyond belief. 

I am a bit down on my miles ridden for the week though


----------



## VamP (15 Aug 2011)

1464217 said:


> OK let's see if you were paying attention.
> How many different species of beetle are to be found on Box Hill?
> How many species of bat?
> Name two different rare plants found there.
> When the riders were stated to "be with you in the next few minutes", how far up the hill were they?




Hahaha! Perfect.  


Did you keep safe, or did the uneven ground get you?


I remember Box Beetle, and 26 species of bats... FAIL on the rest. Oh wait, when 'race bubble' was 20 minutes away, they were actually 35 minutes away, and when they were ''with us in the next few minutes'' they were past the first Zig. And everything was FANTASTIC!


I am not sure how long you were in the spectator area, but I came cycling past about two hours before the peloton, and the spectating area was already quite full, and I got this massive cheer from the crowd, so I waved, and the cheer got louder, and I hoiked, and it got louder still! Was great fun  some wag shouted I could slow down, as I had a two hour lead on the rest of the race  

Was wearing a Team Bianchi kit a la Jan Ulrich TdF 2003.


----------



## Adrian_K (15 Aug 2011)

From half way up Staple Lane: The breakaway.





and the pack




One thing that puts it the pro's into perspective. Staple lane is a bit of a drag ~6-8% and I took some ground level shots (that didn't come out too well) but they clearly show some of the racers on their big ring (53t no doubt).




then I sprinted back to Kingston.











Going out to Clandon I had to go through many road blocks and the marshall were fine and cheery but when I got back to Kingston they were just a bunch jobsworths - I think they were 'professionals' rather than volunteers.

The crowds were smaller than I expected...but enthusiastic.

Adrian


----------



## iLB (16 Aug 2011)

found a pic of a local chopper getting in amongst the action on sunday







anyone want own up?


----------



## VamP (16 Aug 2011)

1464219 said:


> And riding a Bianchi bike? If so yes I saw you ride up but, being a churlish type, I didn't bother with the clapping and cheering. Assuming the correct identification, you also rode past us going back down as we were walking up to the top.




Yep, Bianchi everything  

Say hello next time you see me, I am quite often in those parts


----------



## woohoo (19 Aug 2011)

From the Telegraph Sport section



> This comes as _Telegraph Sport_ revealed that the *BBC failed to broadcast the event live because it would have cost £200,000* *and the corporation was not aware **Tour de France** green jersey winner **Mark Cavendish** would take part.*
> 
> But Mark Evans, head of home news, revealed Sky wanted to broadcast parts of the race at length but was prevented from doing so.
> 
> “Sky News applied to broadcast from the event but was told there was no space for our satellite truck or broadcast motorbike,” he said. “Naturally we were disappointed because London 2012 and its test events are a major news story for us.”



 

Link *here*


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Aug 2011)

The best place to be in 2012 would be Mickleham - but you'll have to start out from central London at midnight to get a spot. The problem with that is there are no toilets other than the squalid jobbies at Rykas, and they don't open until seven in the morning...........


----------



## benb (20 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> The best place to be in 2012 would be Mickleham - but you'll have to start out from central London at midnight to get a spot. The problem with that is there are no toilets other than the squalid jobbies at Rykas, and they don't open until seven in the morning...........



I'm glad I live in Epsom.


----------



## benb (23 Aug 2011)

Finally did my photos from the event. Got a great one of Cav.




Mark Cavendish, in the peloton by Ben Bawden, on Flickr




The peloton by Ben Bawden, on Flickr


----------

